# Tequila and Cheyenne pics! Palomino paints!



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awww! What a couple of cuties!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

They are adorable!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks y'all!! Cheyenne is a good riding horse just like her mama Bonnie.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

That first one looks like Pete, and Re-Pete..lol, and baby T has nearly grown into her pretty halter!
Good for you girl for taking such good care of them!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> That first one looks like Pete, and Re-Pete..lol, and baby T has nearly grown into her pretty halter!
> Good for you girl for taking such good care of them!


 Yeah they do look alike don't they? Cheyenne has more yellow on her than Tequila is about all. Yep she's finally big enough to wear her purple halter, the blue one was already getting tight so I put the bigger one on her. Tequila had a leading lesson and done great with it as well, she's a smart filly. When do we get to see pics of your new girls again? :wink:


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

A beautiful pair!! :wink:
How old is Tequila now?


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Awwww. They are so cute.


----------



## SarahRicoh (Jun 23, 2010)

they are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

WhoaNow said:


> A beautiful pair!! :wink:
> How old is Tequila now?


 Thanks! She's 2 months old and growing like a weed. Thanks also to Sarah and gaelgirl.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I LOVE the name Tequila!! haha!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, she was named after her grandmother on her daddy's side. :smile:


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

On another horse forum you've said these were your neighbors horses, is he ok with you posting their pictures here?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> you've said these were your neighbors horses, is he ok with you posting their pictures here?


 Yes he is, I got permission to post pics a long time ago. I'd never post pics of people's horses without asking first. I've helped raise and care for these horses for their whole lives and Sapphire and Bonnie for 6 years so they're part mine too. They're my second family, we've known them for over 20 years.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Yes he is, I got permission to post pics a long time ago. I'd never post pics of people's horses without asking first. I've helped raise and care for these horses for their whole lives and Sapphire and Bonnie for 6 years so they're part mine too. They're my second family, we've known them for over 20 years.


I guess I just don't get why you'd say they were yours instead of just saying your neighbors horses


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> I just don't get why you'd say they were yours instead of just saying your neighbors horses


 Because I love them is why. And i've been taking care of them and training them since they were born. I see them everyday and have gotten quite attached. What's the big deal about calling them mine.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Because technically they aren't, and when people question why the stallion isn't gelded and allowed to breed freely with the mares you say "well they aren't mine, can't control what the owner does!"


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> Because technically they aren't, and when people question why the stallion isn't gelded and allowed to breed freely with the mares you say "well they aren't mine, can't control what the owner does!"


 And this isn't a breed or not to breed thread.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> And this isn't a breed or not to breed thread.


Who said it was?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Very pretty horses and they look in good shape, thanks for sharing.

You know it kind of does matter whose horses they are, if you are doing all the work, and picking up the bills I can see how you would call them yours though.

IDK I think I would be upset at someone calling my horses theirs, when they're not, but then I don't have anyone helping me out.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

MsBHavin, the question was asked and answered. There is no point in badgering the member.

I have a young lady who comes to the farm and helps out - she rides Solo and I have no problem whatsoever letting her refer to the mare as her horse.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Yeah they do look alike don't they? Cheyenne has more yellow on her than Tequila is about all. Yep she's finally big enough to wear her purple halter, the blue one was already getting tight so I put the bigger one on her. Tequila had a leading lesson and done great with it as well, she's a smart filly. When do we get to see pics of your new girls again? :wink:


I can tell how much you care for all of them. They couldn't have a better mom.. You should be very proud!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks so much Dru, I've helped raise and care for Apache, Lakota and Cheyenne all their life, they're quite special to me. When Tequila was born I felt like a proud grandmother lol.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Thanks so much Dru, I've helped raise and care for Apache, Lakota and Cheyenne all their life, they're quite special to me. When Tequila was born I felt like a proud grandmother lol.


I know you have. You have been as attentive and caring as a person can be and they know who loves them.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> You have been as attentive and caring as a person can be and they know who loves them.


 Thanks again Dru, I don't know if I mentioned it or not but when I broke my ankle Apache, Cheyenne, Sapphire and Lakota stayed with me until the ambulance came and got me.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Thanks again Dru, I don't know if I mentioned it or not but when I broke my ankle Apache, Cheyenne, Sapphire and Lakota stayed with me until the ambulance came and got me.


Awww.... they do have a sense about such things.. when one of the mares at the barn was just ready to foal in the middle of the night Solei was running her pasture and carrying on like no tomorrow.. (She doesn't do this normally) Sure enough- the mare foaled in minutes..
Sometimes, they know more than we do..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Awww.... they do have a sense about such things.. when one of the mares at the barn was just ready to foal in the middle of the night Solei was running her pasture and carrying on like no tomorrow.. (She doesn't do this normally) Sure enough- the mare foaled in minutes..
> Sometimes, they know more than we do..


Yeah they do, and alot more. Back to the topic, I hope to ride Cheyenne in another month when it finally cools down. She can sit in the pasture for weeks or months at a time and you can get on a ride like she's done it all her life eventhough she's only had a few rides on her so far.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Golden Horse said:


> IDK I think I would be upset at someone calling my horses theirs, when they're not, but then I don't have anyone helping me out.


My trainer calls horses in her barn "my kids" all the time even though she doesn't own the most of them (those are horses in training/boarding).  

When I was caring for abandoned (and quite malnourished) horse in barn (daily feeding, grooming, bringing back to shape etc.) EVERYONE in barn called him "Val's horse" even though I wasn't an owner. "My" not always equal to "own". I think it's deeper than that and very much depends on situation.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

MsBHavin said:


> I guess I just don't get why you'd say they were yours instead of just saying your neighbors horses


Shoot, I'm always referring to my clients horses as "my" horses. As in......I need to take my horse back to the barn, instead of saying I need to take my client's horse back to the barn.

It is just easier to say, for one....and I have a real relationship with every horse I train. I'll say "my" horse, but when some one asks if this is my horse of course I say no.

So, why the hassle? Who really cares?


----------

